# Red River 33.5 inches



## Arlyn Johnson

Caught this 33.5 inch walleye on the Red River. She had already laid eggs so weight was about 13.5 lbs.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Sweet, looks like for the wall


----------



## J.D.

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That is a pig!


----------



## Nick Roehl

AJ you lucky SOB!!!!! I am glad you got a big one though.

Nick Roehl


----------



## Rick Acker

Very cool...Too bad it was spawned out or you would've been pushing the state record!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Big eyes are in the Red for sure.

I seen a 15 pound eye spawned out that was Caught and Released from the Red locally, so do the math on that girl if she was full of egg mass.

Fall is consistently the best time for the heaviest fish from the system. They pop up in the early spring yet they are less preoccupied with anything but feeding up in the fall.

Nice catch!


----------



## MossyMO

Very nice walleye from The Red !!!


----------



## mh454

Where on the Red was this caught if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Down by the shore, is that close enough?? :roll:


----------



## MossyMO

Wingmaster said:


> Down by the shore, is that close enough?? :roll:


Huh, where did that come from? And if it was from shore ;it is the Red River, 50 yards wide surrounded by shores for miles.....


----------



## Nick Roehl

He is not going to say where he caught it. We fish together it's a small spot that we pull lots of big fish out of so we are pretty tight lipped about it.


----------



## mh454

It was in Wahpeton I'm assuming. I wasn't looking for more than just the city.


----------



## Gone Fishin

Nice Fish Dunnin,, Who showed you that spot?????

TO


----------



## lindyrigem

nice walleye, i just kind of stumbled on this website and saw this fish. im an avid red river walleye fisherman. ive caught a few nice ones but my personal best is 30 inches with an 18 1/8 girth that i caught this january. keep it up its only a matter of time before the state walleye record is crushed by a walleye caught out of the red river. congrats


----------



## dakotashooter2

Wingmaster said:


> Down by the shore, is that close enough?? :roll:


Are they jumping on the bank now?..................... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## lindyrigem

not jumping on the bank here but i do think there may be some decent walleye fishing on some of the tribs once things settle down. might have to go upstream on the tribs a little ways though or say if you know where the first dam on the trib closest to the red is. these can trib dams can be really good sometimes in the spring.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I would seriously consider heading to White Rock Dam in the weeks ahead. There will be a hot bite there once it clears and it slows a bit more. 1 - 2 weeks, then look out.

The Wild Rice would be a place of interest soon too. Way down near Great Bend, and North of Hankenson and West to Matador. Lots of walleyes up into the Wild Rice to catch.

The Red will take weeks to settle enough to fish in the Central Basin. May be fish-able in Whap in a week or so, from shore. They will be post spawn then for the most part. But a big old sumo non-spawned walleye is very likely to pop up early on.

Boating is still prohibited on the Red tell they officially lift the USCG boating restrictions. When it gets bellow flood stage they will start lifting the restrictions from the South progressing Northwards.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Nice Eddy, naming town names. Now all the people that don't do their homework can crowd where I fish. Thanks !

Edit for content by Plainsman

Check the rules out guys. Everyone gets bent out of shape over town names. It's not like he said use leaches on the east side of the north bridge 1/2 hour before sunset on Fridays.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Ok...Your very welcome.

Since I have fished those same areas as far back as before it was even a park, and well over 35 years, I'm sure you have not fished any of my "Spots" either. Such as "Backwater's Eddy" just down from the Kidder Dam a few hundred yards...that sound oddly familiar to you Nick?

It's amazing to me how people whom are the first to ask for _"Tips"_ and_ "Hot Spots" _are the same people who :crybaby: the loudest if anyone else knows where they now fish. When them very spots they are fishing were freely given by another to start with....simply amazing.


----------



## headshot

That is 1 nice fish. Good post Eddy.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Tested the Kidder Dam area yesterday and points to the North at Brushville.

River is down but the velocity is still rock'n along very fast.

Slow going was the word. A couple eyes, several Drum, and a couple SM Bass. They are there just not very active, short hits and bumps. Post spawn recovery should see a crankbait bite start soon. Light jigs and minnows was the only game going, and that was slow for me.

Should improve as the water eventually slows and warms.


----------



## spentwings

Wingmaster said:


> Nice Eddy, naming town names. Now all the people that don't do their homework can crowd where I fish. Thanks idiot!!


I'm a little tight lipped where I get my best catches too, but you're pathetic Wingmaster.
I have a feeling you're one of those who will give a guy a dirty look, or maybe even the shaft, if he stumbles within a 100 yds 
of your precious fishing spots. :iroll:


----------



## Plainsman

Wingmaster said:


> Nice Eddy, naming town names. Now all the people that don't do their homework can crowd where I fish. Thanks !
> 
> Edit for content by Plainsman
> 
> Check the rules out guys. Everyone gets bent out of shape over town names. It's not like he said use leaches on the east side of the north bridge 1/2 hour before sunset on Fridays.


I will add, if you think walleye like this one are stacked pectoral fin to pectoral fin anywhere on the Red or anywhere else you don't know anything about fish. The fish we are looking at here is spectacular and most fisherman are smart enough to know fish like that are very uncommon. The fact is I wouldn't go where he caught it. My guess is it was the only one there.


----------

